

Coming Soon, a Night Watchman With Wheels? - RockyMcNuts
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/03/science/coming-soon-a-night-watchman-with-wheels.html

======
RockyMcNuts
_Mr. Li envisions a world of K5 security bots patrolling schools and
communities, in what would amount to a 21st-century version of a neighborhood
watch. The all-seeing mobile robots will eventually be wirelessly connected to
a centralized data server, where they will have access to “big data,” making
it possible to recognize faces, license plates and other suspicious
anomalies._

------
Amadou
Looks like you could completely neutralize it with a hefty bag dropped over
the top.

